# Anonymous Reputation



## heretic888 (Sep 12, 2005)

I actually have a pretty good idea who probably sent me this reputation ding, but I'll refrain from voicing my suspicions publicly...



			
				Anonymous Coward said:
			
		

> why post if you have nothing germane to the discussion to offer?



Well, Mr. Coward, I think pointing to the rather narrow ideological assumptions concerning both sides is a pretty "germane" contribution to the discussion thread. I also think calling for the voice of reason and moderate compromise (albeit in my own little polemical way) is probably an appropriate response when a Right vs Left spewfest appears to be a'brewing.

Its certainly no less "germane" than most of the other posts on this thread.

Laterz.


----------



## ginshun (Sep 12, 2005)

heretic888 said:
			
		

> I actually have a pretty good idea who probably sent me this reputation ding, but I'll refrain from voicing my suspicions publicly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wasn't me.

  If I ding someone, I would just assume them know that it is me.  I hate annoymous dings.  Cowards.

 Plus I am dumb, wait here while I go look up germane.


----------



## heretic888 (Sep 12, 2005)

The comedy continues...



			
				Anonymous Coward said:
			
		

> dont be such a whimp about getting bad rep. no one cares


----------



## Tgace (Sep 12, 2005)

I could dedicate a thread to my unsigned rep dings. Its part of posting your opinion, suck it up.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 12, 2005)

And how many have you given?


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 12, 2005)

Mod Note:

 This thread has been spun off from this discussion here.  Thank you.

 -Dan Bowman-
 -MT Senior Moderator-


----------



## arnisador (Sep 12, 2005)

The regular posting system is designed to be public and not anonymous.

    PMs are not public and not anonymous.

    Rep. is not public and anonymous.

 Layers, options...to be frank, an unsigned ding makes me think more than when I can say "Oh yeah, so-and-so is a twit, I'll ignore his comment." I'm not sure the site benefits from this rep. option, but it _does_ add a different possibility. I'm not sure people are cowards for using it as intended/designed.

 I rarely sign unless I'm using it as a quick-and-dirty PM (like an IM). It leads to tit-for-tat either way--whether it's a plus or a minus change. I try to give a boost to newcomers ("Welcome!" is me, and so is "Dude!") to show they're welcome and get them on the right track.

 The rep. system is different. If everyone should see it--post it. If one person should see it--PM it. If you really want to send a message, you can rep. it...though frankly, all this MISSES THE POINT that it's meant to be a "vote" on an individual post.

 Too many people are using it as a weapon against a person rather than a comment to the public on the value of that post, which is then averaged into a reflection of the user's usual posting habits. Like teacher rating sites, people are more likely to give a complaint than kudos.

 Too much bandwidth is wasted on complaints about the rep. system. It's often the same at otehr places with rep./karma/what-have-you.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 12, 2005)

What he said, if rep was meant to be signed it would automatically attach your name too it 

 The way I figure, if you're not getting the occasional red mark you're not posting honestly, just acting like a sheep and going with the crowd.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 12, 2005)

That's what I say about my teaching--if no one thinks it's poor, it's probably because everyone thinks it's mediocre!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 12, 2005)

It's just an opinion - you can't please everybody.  Let it slide.


----------



## kid (Sep 13, 2005)

I always sign my rep dings. So when they read them then they might have a better understanding of why I gave it to them. They can go back in the conversation and find out where we disagree/agree. Then if they still don't understand they can ask me. 



kid


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 13, 2005)

One of the things I used to do was try to deduce from whom I received the anonymous rep dings by detailing everyone who had posted in the thread (which demonstrated sufficient interest, or so I thought), and then cross referencing that with what I thought were the approximate value of their reputation based on how it displayed, and what message pops up when you hover over it.

As it turned out, I was always wrong.  I came to discover (after about a year here) that when someone assigns you negative rep, you are deducted *half* the value of the rep they are able to influence you to the positive.

Yes, I have spent far too much time researching this crap.....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2005)

One other point - If you feel you are being harassed through the rep system, please let an admin know.


----------



## JAMJTX (Sep 14, 2005)

I noticed someone had thier rep points disabled.  How do you do that?


----------



## rutherford (Sep 14, 2005)

You have to be a supporting member to disable rep.

I left an unsigned comment today, but only because I hit the enter key by accident.


----------



## JAMJTX (Sep 14, 2005)

That's too bad.

I don't really mind so much if someone puts a negative because of an opinion. But I suspect that someone (or some group) just goes around to everything I post and puts in a negative, regardless of the topic or my statement.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 14, 2005)

JAMJTX said:
			
		

> That's too bad.
> 
> I don't really mind so much if someone puts a negative because of an opinion. But I suspect that someone (or some group) just goes around to everything I post and puts in a negative, regardless of the topic or my statement.


 JAMJTX - I suggest you take heed to Bob's advice (since he's the owner of the site) ...


			
				Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> One other point - If you feel you are being harassed through the rep system, please let an admin know.


 ...and report your suspicions officially if that's what you indeed think.


----------



## rutherford (Sep 14, 2005)

JAMJTX said:
			
		

> That's too bad.
> 
> I don't really mind so much if someone puts a negative because of an opinion. But I suspect that someone (or some group) just goes around to everything I post and puts in a negative, regardless of the topic or my statement.



So, I never noticed you before.  But, after this post I did a search on your posting history.

"Ninjutsu is just a code word for McDojo" and "salesman like Hatsumi" were two examples of phrases which I did not enjoy. You got a negative rep from me on that one.


----------



## JAMJTX (Sep 15, 2005)

Those are not the ones that I care about.

Are you the brave soul who signed it with the initials FU? That's always an inteligent reply.  You got a ding from me on that one.  

I am talking about others where there in no way can be anything negative construed by anyone. Are you the one going around searching under my user name and just dinging everything?


----------



## rutherford (Sep 15, 2005)

Put me in your ignore list.  Any rep comments I've made to you will disappear, and you will know exactly which ones I've left. IIRC, only 1 so far.

You can only give out 10 per day and you have to have 10 comments to other folks before you can come back and give another comment to the same user.

That system really discourages following folks and acting on a grudge.  At the least, I don't have that kind of motivation.  

And I really question the use of the term "bravery" for any message board warriorship.  Whatever, man.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 15, 2005)

rutherford said:
			
		

> Put me in your ignore list. Any rep comments I've made to you will disappear, and you will know exactly which ones I've left.


My god man, you're a ****ing genius.  What a clever technique.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 15, 2005)

Penalty for giving away forum secret?


----------



## mrhnau (Sep 15, 2005)

*imagines JAMJTX systematically going through every user, finding that darn negative pinger, and sending a quite nasty PM*hehehe


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 15, 2005)

I don't even pay attention to the rep system. I looked today for the first time in a while and found someone gave me some neg. rep and didn't sign it  . I really don't give a **** about it. Whoever gave me the red ding..... I laugh.   :uhyeah:


----------



## Tgace (Sep 15, 2005)

Your post sucks-Anon

Oops! Did I post that to the thread??


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 19, 2005)

I've given one and exactly one anonymous ding. What's more, it wasn't exactly anonymous, it was sent to someone who I suspected had anonymously dinged me. I had no intention of it being anonymous, it was merely a test. 

The result was a diatribe by the person who had anonymously dinged me. Why? He knew I was the anonymous dinger. How? He was the one who had dinged me. Only the anonymous dinger would have understood what I wrote in my ding and figured out it was me, because I used wording that the anonymous dinger had used so he would recognize it. Busted. 

Anonymous dingers are passive aggressive cowards. Ultimately, however, they are "Mostly Harmless".

For the record, I don't even recall who the poster was, that's the impact it made on my life.  I suppose I could look it up....but why?


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 19, 2005)

I think it's interesting our need to know who, what, when, where, why, how when someone slaps us on the wrist because of either our own actions or someone else's opinion.  I think of all feedback as a chance to reflect on my own views, my own statements and consider the opinions of others.  Once or twice my mind's been changed (even if it was a positive point) but most of the time I just accept that someone else has a different opinion.  

 Somebody dinged you - man, so what? Life's too short to worry about it.  We can't all agree all the time - how boring would that be?


----------



## someguy (Sep 19, 2005)

I just had a brilliant idea. 
DING INSURANCE
Buy it from Someguy inc. 
For a limited time I'll even through in a free cheese doodle.  Thats right a free cheese doodle.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 19, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Once or twice my mind's been changed (even if it was a positive point) but most of the time I just accept that someone else has a different opinion.


 Agreed on both points.

 But, I do like *someguy*'s idea for ding insurance.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 21, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I think it's interesting our need to know who, what, when, where, why, how when someone slaps us on the wrist because of either our own actions or someone else's opinion. I think of all feedback as a chance to reflect on my own views, my own statements and consider the opinions of others. Once or twice my mind's been changed (even if it was a positive point) but most of the time I just accept that someone else has a different opinion.
> 
> Somebody dinged you - man, so what? Life's too short to worry about it. We can't all agree all the time - how boring would that be?


 I think it's the passive aggressive nature of the criticism that irks some people. The fact that a person feels so strongly about his position that they have to do it anonymously is truly astounding. Talk about courage of your convictions. Most people hate weasels worse than those who are nasty to your face. Anonymous dings are the perfect forum for the passive aggressive, as it requires absolutely no courage whatsoever.

That having been said, why be bothered by the passive aggressive. They are by their very nature spineless, and really shouldn't be of any concern to the rest of us. Personally, I find anonymous dings humorous. It means i've said something that has gotten under the skin of someone, often times because I made a point they didn't like. It meant they cared enough about what I had to say to send me a response. It means they really do care about what I think enough to let me know what they think. 

(I will fall out of my chair laughing if someone dings me for this post.)


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 21, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> The way I figure, if you're not getting the occasional red mark you're not posting honestly, just acting like a sheep and going with the crowd.


 

BAAAAAAAA! 

(Of course it _ could_ mean I'm always right...)


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 21, 2005)

Personally, I think if a person asserts their convictions endlessly and vociferously and profusely on this forum such that it matters enough to call people out on the carpet for their anonymous opinion that maybe that person should become a supporting member and disable their reputation.

 See, I think folks look at opinions as a possession that someone else throws at them.  I see opinions as opportunity to evaluate - a cause to ponder - a reason to inwardly examine just why I feel the way I do about something and why someone else either feels the same way or differently because I am responsible for how I feel.

 But that's just me ....


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 21, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Personally, I think if a person asserts their convictions endlessly and vociferously and profusely on this forum such that it matters enough to call people out on the carpet for their anonymous opinion that maybe that person should become a supporting member and disable their reputation.
> 
> See, I think folks look at opinions as a possession that someone else throws at them.  I see opinions as opportunity to evaluate - a cause to ponder - a reason to inwardly examine just why I feel the way I do about something and why someone else either feels the same way or differently because I am responsible for how I feel.
> 
> But that's just me ....



optimism in its finest.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 21, 2005)

tradrockrat said:
			
		

> BAAAAAAAA!
> 
> (Of course it _ could_ mean I'm always right...)


 If that was true the people that where wrong would be dinging you, cause in there eyes you'd be wrong


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 21, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> If that was true the people that where wrong would be dinging you, cause in there eyes you'd be wrong


As soon as I figure out what you just said, I'm going to anonymously ding you!:lol:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 21, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I think it's interesting our need to know who, what, when, where, why, how when someone slaps us on the wrist because of either our own actions or someone else's opinion. I think of all feedback as a chance to reflect on my own views, my own statements and consider the opinions of others. Once or twice my mind's been changed (even if it was a positive point) but most of the time I just accept that someone else has a different opinion.
> 
> Somebody dinged you - man, so what? Life's too short to worry about it. We can't all agree all the time - how boring would that be?


Thats easy for you to say Miss "I have the most rep of anyone on the board"



I have 14 people ahead of me!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 21, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Thats easy for you to say Miss "I have the most rep of anyone on the board"
> 
> 
> 
> I have 14 people ahead of me!


 I should ding you for that! :lol2:  And not sign it!  :ultracool


----------



## pete (Sep 22, 2005)

well i just got ding'd for a post i made in another thread by an anon-a-pusssy. 

the irony is the reason for my post was to 'sign' a negative rep i had left earlier that was sent (accidentally) before finishing my message and signing.

well, its all bs anyway...


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 22, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I have 14 people ahead of me!


 Out of over 3600??  Slacker.  :ultracool  Anyways, now you have 13.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2005)

I had forgotten that you could sort by rep. in the Members List. I'm well behind *shesulsa*!

Maybe I'll start a Rep. for Arnisador Telethon in The Locker Room and see if I can improve my standing. After all, *T Hartman* is much too close to me on that list. Give till it hurts, folks!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 22, 2005)

Arnisador said:
			
		

> I had forgotten that you could sort by rep. in the Members List. I'm well behind *shesulsa*!
> 
> Maybe I'll start a Rep. for Arnisador Telethon in The Locker Room and see if I can improve my standing. After all, *T Hartman* is much too close to me on that list. Give till it hurts, folks!


  Are you going to change your title to Blatant Rep Ho?  or Blatant Post Count Ho?  :rofl::roflmao::lol2:

  OH! I slay me!

 Hey, in all seriousness, I would not have this rep if it weren't for the support of lots of folks on the board (and a few heavy hitters)!  I give back, too, cuz reputation is like manure ... for it to really do its job, ya gotta spread it around ....

 So let's all give Arni some greenies, eh?


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 22, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I had forgotten that you could sort by rep. in the Members List. I'm well behind *shesulsa*!


Its interesting to note that, when you do this, it becomes quite plain that there is a strong correlation between total rep and personal attractiveness.  :lol2:  Oh, if only I could score chicks like Bob and Rich can.  :hammer:



 and Shesulsa......:ultracool


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 22, 2005)

Shesulsa scores lots of chicks?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 22, 2005)

Me?  Score?  Right. 
Maybe if I bribe the judges.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 23, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Shesulsa scores lots of chicks?


 :idunno:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Are you going to change your title to Blatant Rep Ho?


 Please! I'm Shameless, not Blatant.




> Blatant Post Count Ho?


 As you well know from experience, much of my post count reflects threads that just say "Thread moved" or "Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful" and the like. Remove those and I'd be a newbie!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Its interesting to note that, when you do this, it becomes quite plain that there is a strong correlation between total rep and personal attractiveness. :lol2:  Oh, if only I could score chicks like Bob and Rich can.


 Yes, if only I was more like  them, how much better my life would be! Still, at least I'm getting a tan while the're all up North...


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 23, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> As you well know from experience, much of my post count reflects threads that just say "Thread moved" or "Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful" and the like. Remove those and I'd be a newbie!


   Soooo ... what're ya tryin' ta say?? :uhyeah:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't hate me because I'm beautiful!

 That's all I'm trying to say.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 23, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Don't hate me because I'm beautiful!
> 
> That's all I'm trying to say.


 Hmmm.  No wonder I get all the 'chicks.'


----------



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2005)

Share the wealth!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 23, 2005)

I DID ALREADY!!  JEEZ!!! What do ya want me to do?  Rep you every 11 times and every 24 hours?  Yah - I'll set my Palm Pilot to remind me ...
:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2005)

No, I meant share the chicks!!! 

 Oh, and go to bed too--what time is it there? It's almost 12:45AM here!!! Luckily tomorrow (er, today) is a "flex day" (every other Friday off).


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 23, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> See, I think folks look at opinions as a possession that someone else throws at them. I see opinions as opportunity to evaluate - a cause to ponder - a reason to inwardly examine just why I feel the way I do about something and why someone else either feels the same way or differently because I am responsible for how I feel.
> 
> But that's just me ....


Me too. I don't ding people on rep. for having a different opinion than myself. To the contrary, I've added rep. to a number of posters whose personal political and philosophical positions couldn't be farther from my own. I ding for rep. (the very few times that I have done so) only when a poster demonstrates marked immaturity, launches an unwarranted assault upon MT staff, or engages in racist or derogatory comments. Of those few that I have subtracted rep. from, all but one have since been banned from MT. Seems I wasn't alone in my estimation of their character.


----------

